# Google asks YouTube commenters to stand up and be counted



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google has altered the comments system on YouTube to encourage those who wish to share their views to step up and identify themselves.
> 
> Under the new system anyone trying to leave a comment on YouTube will be asked if they would like to identify themselves using a Google+ account. It's not compulsory, but those that decline this option are shown a new page asking why they chose to remain behind a cloak of anonymity.


Here

I'd be interested to see the statistics in six months....:up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is Google+ not catching on as well as they would like?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Are you being coy?


----------

